# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  EMDR (Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing) - Artikels

## Petra717

Hoi Hoi allemaal, 

Hier weer eens een berichtje van mij. 

Al een poosje loop ik nu bij een psychologe waar ik het bij me zin heb. Tot nu toe zijn eigenlijk alleen bezig geweest om stabiliteit in te bouwen, dit zou er nou mogen zijn… 
Dus ben ik nu met me nieuwe psychologe begonnen aan de EMDR-behandeling. Er was me vertelt dat het zwaar zou worden, wat ik wel begreep. 
Waarom val ik gelijk in een gat, na 1 sessie? Te minste voor me gevoel, dan… Ben ineens prikkelbaar, moe, korte nachten zijn er weer, lang leve de herbelevingen, merk dat ik weer heel erg in schulp kruip, veel gevoelens kan ik niet uiten.. hoe graag ik zou willen… Tijdens therapie lukt het me zelf niet eens… ik zie enkel dat beeld voor me, vervolgens klap ik dicht. En dat beeld blijft voor me… en niet zoals gezegd word, na 3 dagen neemt het af… nee het blijft
Gisteren heb ik me tweede sessie gehad… en ik kon gewoon geen antwoorden geven, het was enkel stop, proberen op adem te komen(wat niet lukt), toch weer verder en gelijk weer stop…
Weet dat het erbij hoort, maar het liefst wil ik nu gelijk stoppen en weer stabiliteit opbouwen…. En dan rustig leventje leven. Voor het eerst had ik gewoon het gevoel dat ik echt gelukkig was, zat echt even lekker in me vel. Het voelde gewoon goed!! 
Alles lijkt nu weer heel ver weg… zegt me peut dat ze het goed vind gaan??? Alleen dat we nog niet echt veel verder komen. Ehmm hoezo gaat het goed? Ik ben gewoon boos op mezelf dat ik zó snel weer in gat val en er nog niet weer uit kan komen!
Pfff… dit wou ik even kwijt. 
ga proberen hier wat meer te posten over EMDR..

Wat zij jullie ervaringen met EMDR?

groetjes,
petra

----------


## Agnes574

EMDR verzacht psychisch leed

Elke type trauma, van de meest hevige tot degene die bijna onopgemerkt voorbijgaan, kan aan de basis liggen van posttraumatische psychische klachten. EMDR is een psychotherapeutische methode die gebruik maakt van sensorische stimulering om dit type van psychisch leed te verzachten. Ze wordt vandaag meer en meer gebruikt en haar doeltreffendheid wordt ook algemeen erkend. 


EMDR of informatieverwerking door zintuiglijke stimulering 

EMDR is een letterwoord en betekent "Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing", of in 
het Nederlands: desensibilisatie en verwerking door oogbewegingen.
Het gaat om een behandeling van psychische klachten waarvan de werkzaamheid in wetenschappelijke 
kringen intussen wereldwijd erkend wordt. Onder meer de Franse psychiater David Servan Schreiber 
heeft deze therapievorm met zijn boek "Uw brein als medicijn. Zelf stress, angst en depressie 
overwinnen." (Uitg. Lifetime) een grotere bekendheid verschaft. 
EMDR is concreet bedoeld voor mensen die een traumatische gebeurtenis hebben 
meegemaakt en die achteraf last kregen van een stressstoornis, een depressie, fobieën en andere 
psychische klachten. Dit type van reacties komt in ongeveer 30% van de gevallen voor. 


Wat verstaat men onder een traumatische gebeurtenis? 

Het kan gaan om ronduit traumatische ervaringen zoals fysiek of psychisch geweld (seksueel misbruik, 
ongeval, overlijden, zware ziekte, brand, natuurcatastrofe, aanslag). Maar het kan ook om 
traumas gaan die onopgemerkt voorbijgaan: moeilijke jeugd, scheiding, miskraam, abortus, 
problemen op de werkvloer, ontslag, enz. 

Het grootste deel van de lichamelijke gevolgen kunnen met aangepaste medicatie genezen worden. 
Psychisch leed daarentegen wordt vaak verwaarloosd en is moeilijker te behandelen. EMDR 
vult de bestaande leemte. Tal van overheidsinstellingen, instituten en bedrijven hebben dat begrepen 
en bieden deze therapie aan aan bepaalde doelgroepen die met geweld te maken hebben gekregen. 
Maar ook privépersonen kunnen er net zo goed mee te maken hebben door bepaalde gebeurtenissen in 
hun dagelijkse leven (overlijden, pesten, ontslag, ongeval), net zoals ook bepaalde beroepen: 
brandweer, politieagenten, bankbedienden, sociale werkers, conducteurs van openbare 
vervoersmaatschappijen, onthaalpersoneel bij grote publieke evenementen 


Hoe werkt EMDR ? 

Een emotioneel trauma laat een spoor na in de hersenen en kan de werking ervan verstoren. 
Het lijkt wel of de hersenen er niet in slagen om een stuk informatie te verwerken. Die informatie blijft 
"geblokkeerd"  de hersenen komen altijd terug op deze vroegere gebeurtenis. EMDR helpt 
via zintuiglijke stimulering om de verwerking van die informatie te deblokkeren. 
De patiënt concentreert zich op de ontredderende gebeurtenis om zo zijn zintuiglijke herinneringen te 
herbeleven. Tegelijk worden ook zijn gedachten en gevoelens opgeroepen die hij daar nu bij beleeft. De 
hersenen worden vervolgens afwisselend links en rechts gestimuleerd door oogbewegingen, door 
tactiele of auditieve stimuli, en dat zolang tot de herinnering aan de gebeurtenis geen psychisch leed 
meer veroorzaakt. Een zitting (45 tot 90 min.) brengt in de meeste gevallen duidelijke verlichting. 


19/06/2007 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron:e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is EMDR? 

Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing, afgekort tot EMDR, is een therapie voor mensen die last blijven houden van de gevolgen van traumatische ervaringen. Dit kan zijn een schokkende ervaring, zoals een verkeersongeval of een geweldsmisdrijf. Maar ook voor andere ervaringen die veel invloed hebben gehad op de ontwikkeling van iemands leven zoals pesterijen of krenkingen in de jeugd, die in het hier-en-nu nog steeds invloed hebben kan de methode gebruikt worden.
EMDR is een relatief nieuwe therapie. Een eerste versie van EMDR werd in 1989 beschreven door de ontwikkelaarster ervan, de Amerikaanse psychologe Francine Shapiro. In de jaren daarna werd deze procedure verder uitgewerkt en ontwikkelde EMDR zich tot een volwaardige therapeutische methode. 

Waarvoor is EMDR bedoeld?
Bepaalde gebeurtenissen kunnen diep ingrijpen in het leven van mensen. Een groot deel van de getroffenen 'verwerken' deze ervaringen op eigen kracht. Bij anderen ontwikkelen zich psychische klachten. Vaak gaat het om zich opdringende herinneringen aan de schokkende gebeurtenis, waaronder angstwekkende beelden (herbelevingen; 'flashbacks') en nachtmerries. Andere klachten die vaak voorkomen zijn schrik- en vermijdingsreacties. Als er aan bepaalde criteria wordt voldaan spreekt men van een 'post traumatische stress-stoornis' (PTSS). 
Ofschoon PTSS nog steeds als het primaire indicatiegebied voor EMDR wordt beschouwd hebben de ervaringen met de toepassing van deze behandelmethode de afgelopen jaren laten zien dat het mogelijk is een grote verscheidenheid aan psychische aandoeningen en klachten te behandelen, die gepaard gaan met vermijdingsgedrag, somberheid en/of gevoelens van angst, schaamte, verdriet, schuld of boosheid. Uitgangspunt is telkens dat deze klachten zijn ontstaan als gevolg van een of meer beschadigende ervaringen. Daarmee worden gebeurtenissen bedoeld die dusdanige sporen hebben nagelaten in het geheugen van de persoon, dat hij of zij er nu nog steeds last van heeft. Voorbeelden daarvan zijn emotionele verwaarlozing, akelige ervaringen op medisch gebied, verlieservaringen, werkgerelateerde gebeurtenissen en andere schokkende, schaamtevolle of anderszins ingrijpende ervaringen. De belangrijkste insteek van de EMDR therapeut is de cliënt te helpen de herinneringen aan deze gebeurtenissen te verwerken, met de bedoeling daarmee de klachten te verminderen of te laten verdwijnen. 

Werkt EMDR? 
Er is veel wetenschappelijk onderzoek gedaan naar de werkzaamheid van EMDR. Uit de resultaten blijkt dat cliënten goed op EMDR reageren. EMDR is een kortdurende therapievorm. Als het gaat om een trauma na een eenmalige ingrijpende gebeurtenis dan zijn mensen vaak al na enkele zittingen in staat om de normale dagelijkse bezigheden weer op te pakken. 
Hoe weet je of EMDR kan worden toegepast? In het begin van de therapie zal uw EMDR-therapeut uitgebreid aandacht besteden aan de oorzaak en achtergronden van de klachten. Daarnaast wordt er een taxatie gemaakt van een aantal individuele kenmerken waaronder de persoonlijke draagkracht en de last die men van de klachten ondervindt. Hieruit zal blijken of een gerichte traumabehandeling op dat moment noodzakelijk of nodig is, en of daarvoor EMDR kan worden gebruikt. 

Hoe gaat EMDR in z'n werk? 
De therapeut zal vragen aan de gebeurtenis terug te denken inclusief de bijbehorende beelden, gedachten en gevoelens. Eerst gebeurt dit om meer informatie over de traumatische beleving te verzamelen. Daarna wordt het verwerkingsproces opgestart. De therapeut zal vragen de gebeurtenis opnieuw voor de geest te halen. Maar nu gebeurt dit in combinatie met een afleidende stimulus. Doorgaans zal dat de hand van de therapeut zijn. De therapeut zal vragen de aandacht hierop te richten en daarna de hand op ongeveer 30 centimeter afstand, voor het gezicht langs, heen en weer bewegen. Een ander methode gebeurt door middel van een koptelefoon waarbij geluiden afwisselend rechts en links worden aangeboden. Na elke set wordt er even rust genomen. De therapeut zal de cliënt dan vragen wat er in gedachten naar boven komt. De EMDR procedure brengt doorgaans een stroom van gedachten en beelden op gang, maar soms ook gevoelens en lichamelijke sensaties. Vaak verandert er wat. De cliënt wordt na elke set oogbewegingen gevraagd zich te concentreren op de meest opvallende verandering, waarna er een nieuwe set volgt.

Wat zijn de te verwachten effecten? 
De aangeboden sets oogbewegingen of geluiden zullen er langzamerhand toe leiden dat de herinnering haar kracht en emotionele lading verliest. Het wordt dus steeds gemakkelijker aan de oorspronkelijke gebeurtenis terug te denken. In veel gevallen veranderen ook de herinneringsbeelden zelf en worden ze bijvoorbeeld waziger of kleiner. Maar het kan ook zijn dat minder onprettige aspecten van dezelfde situatie naar voren komen. Een andere mogelijkheid is dat er spontaan nieuwe gedachten of inzichten ontstaan die een andere, minder bedreigende, betekenis aan de gebeurtenis geven. Deze effecten dragen ertoe bij dat de schokkende ervaring steeds meer een plek krijgt in de levensgeschiedenis van de persoon. 

Zijn er ook nadelen? 
Na afloop van een EMDR therapie kunnen de effecten nog even doorwerken. Dat is natuurlijk goed. Toch kan dit in sommige gevallen de cliënt het idee geven even de regie kwijt te zijn. Bijvoorbeeld als er nieuwe beelden of gevoelens naar boven komen. Vaak is het dan een geruststelling om te weten dat dit in de regel niet langer dan drie dagen aanhoudt. Daarna is er als het ware een nieuw evenwicht ontstaan. Het is aan te bevelen een dagboekje bij te houden en op te schrijven wat er naar boven komt. Deze dingen kunnen dan in de volgende zitting aan de orde komen. 

Wat is het werkingsmechanisme van EMDR? 
Hoe EMDR precies werkt is nog onduidelijk. Een mogelijke verklaring voor de effecten van EMDR is dat de procedure leidt tot versnelde informatieverwerking. Denkbaar is dat combinatie van het sterk denken aan de traumatische gebeurtenis en de aandacht voor de afleidende stimulus er voor zorgt dat het natuurlijk verwerkingssysteem wordt gestimuleerd. Een wisselwerking tussen de twee hersenhelften die door deze methode gestimuleerd wordt waardoor verstand en gevoel geïntegreerd worden is een andere veronderstelling waarom deze methode werkt. Toekomstig onderzoek zal uit moeten maken hoe de waargenomen effecten het best kunnen worden verklaard. 

(bron: emdr.nl)

----------


## johan26

Eigenlijk komt EMDR gewoon veel overeen met de andere therapeutische benaderingen: gebeurtenissen en de pijn allemaal weer opnieuw beleven en dan proberen die voor altijd los te laten. 

Ik heb me vraagtekens bij deze methodes. De eerste post van Petra geeft het al aan, tijdens de eerste sessie beleefde ze de pijn weer zodat ze ineens weer prikkelbaar, moe en korte nachten kreeg en vervolgens dicht klapte. 

Op het moment dat je iemand in een onvermogende stemming brengt dan zijn de kansen op het teweegbrengen van nieuwe vermogende handelingen en resultaten sterk verminderd. Door toegang te creeren tot de neuriologische toestanden van pijn en belemmering wordt het steeds gemakkerlijker deze stemmingen in de toekomst op te roepen. Hoe meer een ervaring herbeleefd wordt, hoe waarschijnlijker het is dat je die gaat gebruiken. Dat is denk ik ook de reden waarom zoveel traditionele therapieen zoveel tijd nodig hebben om resultaten teweeg te brengen. Dit zou toch effectiever moeten kunnen gaan?

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Johan en alle andere natuurlijk! 

Het is waar wat je zegt, dat EMDR over komt met andere therapie vormen, maar, het lijkt het meest op hypnose.. zoals ik het ervaar... Het verschil tussen EMDR en tradionele therapie vormen... is dat EMDR heel direct, snel werkt. Ook hoeft de therapeut ook niet alle details te horen.. Voorheen was het zo, dat er voor de 2elijns psychologie (waar dus EMDR etc in zit) een max. van 25 sessie's gelde voor een enkelvoudig trauma, wat vaak niet nodig was met de methode EMDR. Voor meervoudige trauma's gelde een max van 50 sessies... Had je meer sessie's nodig, dan werden ze niet meer vergoed. 
Bij een enkelvoudig trauma, had je dus nog de keus, met welke methode je wou werken. Bij meerdvoudige trauma, eigenlijk niet. Het is niet zo dat je bijvoorbeeld voor 2 trauma's 2x zoveel tijd nodig hebt dan bij een enkelvoudig trauma. Nee, over het algemeen meer tijd, het zijn niet alleen 2 trauma's, het ligt vaak ook veel complexer! 
Het nieuwe systeem is beter; iedereen een wettelijke eigen bijdrage van €15,60 (2elijns) per sessie en na 48 sessies, volledige vergoeding (mits de therapeut goede DBC doorgeeft!) 

Eerlijk gezegd had ik ook zo me twijfel bij EMDR... 
De eerste keren waren ook een ware HEL! Dit kwam door meerdere factoren: 
*Ik kende me psychologe nog niet goed,
*Ik schrok heel erg van de heftigheid,
*Ik was druk bezig om geen signalen af te geven, waardoor ik me grens niet aangaf,
*Nieuw,
*Ik kon me totaal niet concentreren,
Dit maakte het ook niet tot een slagen van de eerste keren. Doordat ik zelf ver over me grenzen heen ging en niets los liet/kon laten, was bij mij de nasleep ook zwaar. 
Nu kan ik me grens wel aangeven en ben er een beetje mee bekend, heb ik wel de genoemde nasleep van 3 dagen. Na 3 dagen, ben ik weer de oude, in die zin. Doordat ik de trauma's (tot nu toe nog 1  :Wink: ) kort stap voor stap van verschillende kanten bekijk, kom je tot vele details en gevoelens. 
Dat is geen pretje, maar eigenlijk heel zinvol, heel snel herbeleef je alles heel vaak, zo filter je vrij snel de moeilijkste momenten, de momenten waar het om gaat. 
Bij het geen waar ik nu mee bezig ben. Komt aan het licht, dat mijn gedachten over die gebeurtenis al 15 jaar staan, mijn gedachtengangen bij de gebeurtenis komen niet overeen met een vrouw van 22... De gedachtengangen zijn dus niet met mij mee gegroeit, dus niet verwerkt. Als ik terug denk aan die gebeurtenis, dan kan ik niet denken als een vrouw van 22, dan ben ik weer het meisje van 7. Door bijbehoorende oefeningen en opdrachten, ga je heel nuchter, realistisch kijken, waar het gevoel vandaan komt, zijn je gedachtengangen wel realistisch. Eigen voorbeeld: Ik voel(de) me erg schuldig dat ik geweld had gebruikt en dat ik schuldig was. Ik vond dat ik anders had moeten handelen... Ik kreeg als opdracht, verzin wat je anders had kunnen doen, als kind van 7? en kijk of ze haalbaar waren. Conclusie: een hele lijst met dingen hoe ik het anders had kunnen doen, stuk voor stuk niet haalbaar. Ik had dus geen andere keus... Voor mij maakte me dat nog niet onschuldig. Toen mocht ik heel nuchter gaan bekijken als het destijds voor de rechter was gekomen... wat hij dan had gezegd, had hij/zij mij schuldig verklaard, straf gegeven? Dat was heel moeilijk... schuldig wel, maar bestraft nee, wel in veiligheid gesteld. 
Als meisje van 7, denk je nog aardig zwart/wit om het grof weg te zeggen.. Je mag geen geweld gebruiken, dan verdien je straf. Alleen wist ik toen nog niet dat er ook grijstinten tussen zitten.. zelfverdeding is een ander verhaal. 
Waarom heb ik dit nog nooit verwerkt? Heel simpel.. het is in een doofpot gestopt en destijds is er niet de aandacht aanbesteed die nodig was. Ik wou en kon er niet aan denken... zo heb ik het diep weggestopt en komt het na jaren terug met een _toevallige link_.... wat elkl moment van de dag kan voorkomen... doordat ik het nooit verwerkt heb, blijft het komen en blijft het schuld gevoel, de angst en boosheid, zonder het te kunnen uiten.

Mijn mening... EMDR werkt in mijn geval wel degelijk...Ik geloof nu wel in EMDR.... maar alleen wanneer het niet enkel "EMDRren" is, met het enkel kort stap voor stap van verschillende kanten bekijken, ben je er niet. En je moet al een beetje vertrouwd zijn met je therapeut (ik ben er dus te snel mee gestart)! Naast het "EMDRren" is het nodig om te werken aan de momenten waar het om draait. 
Ik zie EMDR als een methode, om sneller tot de kern te komen, eenmaal daar worden de traditionele vormen erbij gehaald en combinatie met EMDR.

Knuffel, 
Petra

----------


## johan26

Ja precies. Dus in combinatie van is het zeer effectief, ik lees wel meerdere succes verhalen van EMDR. Grappig eigenlijk dat een paar bewegingen zoiets teweeg kunnen brengen. 

Fijn dat het jou heeft geholpen.

----------


## Petra717

ehm geholpen... ik ben net begonnen, begin is nu wel gemaakt :Wink: 




> Ja precies. Dus in combinatie van is het zeer effectief, ik lees wel meerdere succes verhalen van EMDR. Grappig eigenlijk dat een paar bewegingen zoiets teweeg kunnen brengen. 
> 
> Fijn dat het jou heeft geholpen.

----------


## Petra717

Even mijn ervaring over de EMDR... 

Vorige week was de EMDR zo heftig dat ik het tegen eigen wil in het heb moeten afkappen. Tranen en nog meer tranen kwamen te voorschijn, wat heel ongewoon is voor mij! 
Net herstelt van vorige week, begonnen we vandaag weer vol (goede) moed met de EMDR. Opnieuw erg confronterend, vond het erg moeilijk me te concentreren. Aan de ene kant was daar de schreeuw om bescherming, anderszijds was daar, de wil om er door heen te gaan. Al vrij snel was ik bij een "plaatje" dat te veel gevoelens/ emoties op riep om nog verder te gaan. Samen met psychotherapeute erover gesproken en daarna een oefening "veilige plek" gedaan. En de volgende keer weer verder... 

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Pffff.... Volgende week gaan we weer beginnen met de EMDR, ik zie er enorm tegen op... 
Waarom? omdat we hebben gemerkt dat zonder EMDR we ook niet verder komen, pfff. Mijn peut vond mij enorm achteruit gegaan de afgelopen weken... zo erg dat ze mij weer aan de AD troep wil hebben, wat ik niet wil... en dus ook niet ga doen.

----------


## Petra717

EMDR was al snel weer ten einde...

----------


## helmpie

Zit er middenin, in de emdr.
Heb al emdr gehad voor een ander trauma en dat heeft me goed geholpen.
Maar nu...Pfff na drie sessies komen er gevoelens boven en beelden die ik niet meer wist.
En merk nu, niet tijdens de emdr maar een dag later, dat het is gegaan zoals het is gegaan, en dat verward me heel erg.
Er is meer gebeurd, wat ik niet meer wist. Hoe is het mogelijk dat ik dat nu weer voel en me er bewust van word, dat het zo is gegaan.
Van de week dacht ik echt, ik ga stoppen ik trek het niet meer, wanneer houd het op.
Nu is de rust weer een beetje terug, de nachten worden anders al zit ik geregeld recht op in bed.
Ik word me sneller bewust dat het een nachtmerrie is geweest, dus daar voel ik al wat verandering in.
Ik kan na de emdr als ik weer thuis helemaal in paniek raken.
Ik vind het erg verwarrend.

----------


## helmpie

Even een klein updatje,
Nu al drie gesprekken gehad naar vier sessies emdr.
Meteen hoop medicatie, zoloft, oxazepam en lorazepam, ben ik nu weer een klein beetje op rit.
Vrijdag gaan we weer een emdr sessie doen, hik er erg tegenaan.
Bij het eerste trauma ging het heel goed. Maar nu vind ik het afzien.

----------


## helmpie

Hallo, ik wil even mededelen, dat het goed gaat me.
Na negen sessies emdr, ontzettend veel herbelvingen, nachtmerries en flashbacks.
Gaat het nu goed met me.
Na drie maanden intern en 11 maanden intensieve psychotherapie, heb ik een reis door mijn innerlijke gemaakt.
Heel onwerkelijk, ik vroeg vorige week aan mijn psychotherapeut wanneer komt die terug val weer? Omdat ik zo al heel veel jaren door het even ga met hele diepe dalen.
Ze zei, die komen niet meer. Ik kan het niet geloven.
Maar ik voel me goed.
Ik heb grenzen en kan en mag ze aangeven.
Wat emdr allemaal niet kan doen.
Voor mij werkt het, en ben er achter af heel blij mee dat ik heb doorgezet.
Heb hele goede deskundige begeleiding gehad.

Liefs helmpie

----------


## helmpie

Gaat het ooit werkelijk over? Ptss?

Zit in de medische molen ivm verzakkingen van blaas en endeldarm.
Onderzoek hier en onderzoek daar. Wordt snachts weer zwetend waker van de nachtmerries. En mijn lichaam tintelt van kop tot teen.
Het ging zo goed na de emdr... Ga weer de psychotherapie in. Kan het ooit over gaan???

----------


## helmpie

Wie heeft het ook gehad?
Dat je jezelf zo goed voelde naar een aantal behandelingen emdr, zo goed dat je het gevoel hebt de wereld aan te kunnen. En dat jezelfs denkt he Yesss ik kan het zonder therapeut! 
En BAM daar ga je weer. Weer opnieuw in de therapie.
Nu andere vorm van therapie maar toch weer emdr.
Alles weer bij elkaar is toch weer teveel :-( ben er soms echt verdrietig van.
Maar ik ga door want ik weet hoe ik me nu ook kan voelen en dat is zeker de moeite waard.
Wordt in juli ook geopereerd en hoop als dat weer achter de rug is, ook weer spanning en angst van me afvalt.
Misschien zijn er meer mensen die hier over emdr wat willen delen?

Gr. Helmpie

----------

